# Craig & Dana Stonesifer



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I heard they had a bad accident on the NY Tollway enroute to the National Amateur & both are hospitalized. Has anyone had an update? Report I got said Craig was mobile & Dana was "sitting beside the road". Dog is supposedly okay. Haven't had any updates since the initial news. I heard the truck/trailer was hit & rolled several times. 

Wishing both Craig & Dana a speedy recovery.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh my God! That's awful Vicky. Prayers sent that Craig & Dana will be OK as well as their dog.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I spoke with Alex Abraham who was driving behind Craig & Dana and he said it was the most horrible thing he'd ever seen. He didn't have any further updates on Craig & Dana's status only to say they have been transported to a hospital near Rochester, NY. Krumz is okay and he has him on his truck. Prayers said for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Good to hear Krumz is ok. Thoughts and prayers for Dana and Craig!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, I hope they're ok. It looks like another dog box prevented the cab roof from collapsing but that looks horrible.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How perfectly awful. 
Prayers for the Stonesifers. Glad their dog is okay.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

They look very lucky to be alive! Glad their dog is fine and hope there are no serious injuries for them.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

That looks horrible. thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Canandaigua, N.Y. – Traffic on the Thruway is moving slowly Thursday afternoon between exit 43 and 44 after a rollover accident.Police say a car and camper collided in the westbound lane near exit 44 in Canandaigua. The vehicles rolled over into the shoulder of the road.Several people involved in the crash were hurt, but *police say those injuries are not serious*.


​


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know the Stonesifers, but prayers sent from Sort Of Southern California for full recoveries and for the continued good health of Krumz.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Craig and Dana are two of the finest people in our sport of field trials. They both give more than their fair share of time to make field trials successful. 
I wish them a speedy recovery and look forward to training with them in the near future.= GREAT NEWS= Just got a call that both Dana and Craig will be discharged from the hospital tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Prayers sent.
Everyone please drive safe.
Sue


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Great news as everyone here in Michigan was extremely concerned and worried about them.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

So sorry to hear about the accident but I'm thanking God for keeping Craig & Dana from serious injuries.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

OMG thank God they r ok. They are really nice people and good friends. Good think Alex was there to help get Krumz out of the truck. Unbelieveable.....does anyone know how this happened?

Joyce


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/st...a-Victor-Rollover/MvKzMmePnUqFXJlpwHY2sw.cspx










When the article said a "car and a camper", I thought they were referring to the dog truck as a camper. From this photo, it looks like they referred to the dog truck as a "car".

Wow...so glad that Craig & Dana were able to "walk away" from this accident.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

What a frightening thing to go through. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Glad everyone is ok!!

Aaron*


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Been there. Done that. I hope they found out right away that their dog was ok. That's the hardest part of an accident like this-not knowing if your dog made it. Pictures were chilling and it looks like a miracle that there's a happy ending. I hope that they go on to run the Nat. Am and good luck!!

M


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Great News they are both good people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Horrible news but it sounds like they are ok, I hope so Prayers are sent.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Those pictures gave me chills...they were very lucky to walk away from a wreck like that. And I'm glad to know their dog is also OK. Wishing them all the best this coming week...an angel was truly watching over them all.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Those pictures gave me chills...they were very lucky to walk away from a wreck like that. And I'm glad to know their dog is also OK. Wishing them all the best this coming week...an angel was truly watching over them all.


Isn't that the truth.... Best wishes to them, and continued prayers.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is the latest news as of about 11pm last night. Craig and Dana were both admitted and Craig's injuries were delt with mostly on his arm and ear. Dana at least has some broken ribs and is very banged up. The doctors told us that she would more than likely be there for a few days. For observation and some test. They will not be coming to the National Am. Krumbs is with me he is fine. I want to thank everyone for all the calls text and postings of concern. I was traveling right behind them and it was the most God awful thing I have ever seen. That image will stay with me forever. They were very lucky.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Scenes like that are hard to see, and I work in the medical field. Glad everyone is going to be okay and sending well wishes for continued healing.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Two very nice people. Wishing them well and thankful that they will all be OK.


----------



## mjgalante (Oct 22, 2009)

Good news is they will be okay. Although we still need to keep them both in our thoughts and prayers. Best wishes to Craig, Dana and family.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Sending Prayers from Pearland Texas for a speedy recovery and thanking God everyone walked away!
Bobby


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the accident. Many, many prayers sent to Craig, Dana, and family.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I just heard today that Craig was towing the camper behind the dog truck.

Anyone have any updates on how Craig and Dana are doing?


----------



## blucollark9s (Apr 17, 2004)

From the pictures that have been posted, Craig and Dana most certainly had a guardian angel with them.
I do not know them, but send sincere wishes for a speedy recovery from any injuries suffered. 
Any idea what caused this collision?


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow those pictures are incredible! Don't know them but prayers sent!


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

prayers are being said for them and their dog


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Unfortunately this is not the first incident of a dog truck towing a travel trailer having a very serious wreck. Mike Loggins had a similar accident several years back and it totaled his truck and trailer. Fortunately no dogs were hurt and neither was Mike although one of the dogs was lost for a couple of days before being found. And of course, Ted Shih escaped serious injury last year returning from a National, but I don't think he was pulling a trailer. The good thing about driving a truck with a chasis mount dog box is that it protects the occupants of the trucks and of course their dogs. The bad thing is that if you want to haul a trailer, it can't be a fifth wheel setup, which is safer.

The Stonesifers are quality folks and I thank God that they were not seriously injured.


----------

